# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Есть ли жизнь после смерти

## CRIME

Вопрос может быть филосовский, но вот я фильм смотрел Соломон Кейн и мне он понравился где идёт борьба между добром и злом. Мы смерти боимся, с одной стороны хотим умереть но не получается конечно это плохо но что выходит тогда страдать нужно если смыла в жизни не видешь ?

----------


## TheRiddle

А почему бы и нет? Почему нужно избегать страдания? Кто сказал, что это плохо или что так не должно быть? И вообще, с чего все вокруг взяли, что жизнь должна или обязана быть хорошей и пушистой? Мы ведь не знаем всей истины, а лишь цепляемся за ее маленькие кусочки. 

Вот представьте такую историю: мы знаем, что мы - высшие существа, которые отправились на Землю для исследования или просто в отпуск. Будут ли нас реально волновать все эти проблемы? Если мы будем знать, что всего через 50-60 лет вернемся обратно домой? Мне кажется, что жизнь в этом случае будет совершенно другой. Вот только мы не знаем, что там дальше. Поэтому и концентрируемся полностью на земной жизни. Вероятно, в этом и фишка - познать все на личном опыте с полным погружением. Вот и погружаемся, страдаем, мучаемся. А потом умрем и свободно вздохнем  :Smile:  Правда, я оптимист?  :Big Grin: 

P.S. фильм классный, люблю такую атмосферу.

----------


## Dementiy

Будь я высшим существом, то вместо того чтобы страдать подобным маразмом "с полным погружением", давно прикрыл бы этот балаганчик.  :Wink: 

Ну а по теме, то тут ее и нет.
Есть только реклама фильма.

----------


## Святой отец

100% да есть жизнь после смерти. Смерть не за горами и вы это все узнаете. Я перелопатил кучу литератури и научно популярных фильмов и могу свидетельствовать, что жизнь после смерти есть. Нужно только немножко подождать, когда вам настанет конец, ваше физическое тело умрёт, вот тогда и узнаете. Короче скушайте яблочко, узнаете. :Smile:

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

Может быть и есть. Этого не узнать наверняка пока не умрёшь я думаю.

----------


## qwe

Люди говорят)

----------


## Dementiy

> Люди говорят)


 Это не человек.
Это известный основатель тоталитарной секты Лайтман Михаил Семёнович.

----------


## qwe

> Это не человек.
> Это известный основатель тоталитарной секты Лайтман Михаил Семёнович.


 ))) не сдержалась

----------

